# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Tutoriel iAd - Comment intgrer des bannires iAd dans votre application

## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul : 


*Tutoriel iAd - Comment intgrer des bannires iAd dans votre application*






> Maintenant que vous avez pass tout ce temps  crer une application(tutoriel prcdent) vous souhaitez la montiser d'une faon ou d'une autre, n'est-ce pas ?
>      Dans ce tutoriel je vais vous montrer comment j'ai pu ajouter des bannires  mon application.


Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas  commenter !




* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------

